# Is there any potential for me to be above average? (18M)



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

I ussaly like posting here more as Its ussaly nice people who are NT and not incels who give bad advice.
I am 18M, ex-fatcel who is mostly just anxious escalating with women, but not talking, so I try to gymmaxx to get the confidence to get my first relationship. Positive side is my height, its 6' 1'', while I am in mostly girls school that only have about 15 guys as a dating option (Altrough I don't approach yet and its my last year)
Would you agree my face is average, and do you think I could be above average? Most people think Im average, but Im corious if lifting can get me above average. Thanks!





I currently have shorter hair, let me know what you think, also my lower body is mostly looseskin aswell.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

Respect for losing weight brother.


Gain as much fucking arm mass as you can.


Aggressively hunt women. Many want to losreVirginity if they havent yet before college


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Respect for losing weight brother.
> 
> 
> Gain as much fucking arm mass as you can.
> ...


Thanks bro! Would you say my arms are lagging massivly? Flexed they look average, but when I was skinny it was even worse!
Would you say approaching + lifting will bassicly save my dating life? I dont care about sex that much as a relationship and making out, I dont want to miss on that out if Im atleast in school with mostly women


----------



## RichardSpencel (Oct 29, 2018)

You look below average tbh ngl.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

RichardSpencel said:


> You look below average tbh ngl.



Yeah, but Im from Slovenia, in worldwide id look below average. In slovenia + being tall I look average or abv avg. But for example if I was in new york I would look like Im from Bosnia/Balkan states so ofc Id look below


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks bro! Would you say my arms are lagging massivly? Flexed they look average, but when I was skinny it was even worse!
> Would you say approaching + lifting will bassicly save my dating life? I dont care about sex that much as a relationship and making out, I dont want to miss on that out if Im atleast in school with mostly women


You seem NT enough if you are already talking to girls tbh.

Just looksmaxx. Get fucking BIG and slay.

Your torso is big because you were fat so work out arms predominantly. And back tbh. And shoulders. Rest of torso isnt as improtant


RichardSpencel said:


> You look below average tbh ngl.


It is because he isnt a true white


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> You seem NT enough if you are already talking to girls tbh.
> 
> Just looksmaxx. Get fucking BIG and slay.
> 
> ...



Yes exactly, Im not true white but its fine really! Most in my country are not anyway, and so are girls too!


----------



## Hebbe wem (Oct 29, 2018)

You have above average face but your body is kinda gross


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

Also he admitted to beig below average so don't give him too much hate


FatmanO said:


> Yes exactly, Im not true white but its fine really! Most in my country are not anyway, and so are girls too!


Don't pay for a coaching programe.

I can write you one for free


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Also he admitted to beig below average so don't give him too much hate



I agree to being below average in US AND MAJOR Cities, but average in my country. (Based on what people rated me on truerateme, Im average, but they have a diffrent rating system.)
I live in capital of Slovenia, but its still a small city with mostly Slovenians and never true whites. 



Hebbe wem said:


> You have above average face but your body is kinda gross



I have been working out for 4 months, my body has improved amazingly Imo, I look good with a shirt but really bad shirtless! 

This was my body 4 months ago!







This is me 2 years ago as a big guy!






Id say my body gets better every month imo, so it takes time, this is what it looked like a month ago




Imo I attract some women too as Im only guy in school who lifts, I am not big but I do have some newbie gains and veery good chest genetics and calves.


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I agree to being below average in US AND MAJOR Cities, but average in my country. (Based on what people rated me on truerateme, Im average, but they have a diffrent rating system.)
> I live in capital of Slovenia, but its still a small city with mostly Slovenians and never true whites.
> 
> 
> ...


Train arms and mew HARD


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Also he admitted to beig below average so don't give him too much hate
> 
> Don't pay for a coaching programe.
> 
> I can write you one for free


Alright, Its fine but ill drop him this month then. Ussaly its paid by my mother, but he just gives me all same exercises for third month now with just increasing the weight, so I might drop him


Afrikancel said:


> Train arms and mew HARD


How about mewing and chewing?, is there any diffrence?


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Alright, Its fine but ill drop him this month then. Ussaly its paid by my mother, but he just gives me all same exercises for third month now with just increasing the weight, so I might drop him
> 
> How about mewing and chewing?, is there any diffrence?


Chewing can give you TMJ and fuck your jaw. Stick with proper tongue position


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Chewing can give you TMJ and fuck your jaw. Stick with proper tongue position


I don't want that, someone else suggested me that, I really like focusing on gym tho, its what Ive been focused on solely past 4 months


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I don't want that, someone else suggested me that, I really like focusing on gym tho, its what Ive been focused on solely past 4 months


Socialmaxx too. 


Soculialmaxxing is underrated


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Socialmaxx too.
> 
> 
> Soculialmaxxing is underrated


Socialmaxxing is getting more friends and tlaking to more people? Thanks!


----------



## Afrikancel (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Socialmaxxing is getting more friends and tlaking to more people? Thanks!


Not just that. It is about being present at evemts. Expanding social influence, developing social skills and soft power and respect.


You want to be the guy people want to be around and invite


----------



## Deleted member 283 (Oct 29, 2018)

R u Albanian


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Afrikancel said:


> Not just that. It is about being present at evemts. Expanding social influence, developing social skills and soft power and respect.
> 
> 
> You want to be the guy people want to be around and invite


Thanks, already checking some basic guides right now! Why do you think I need to train my arms mostly? Thanks!


fatcelnolonger said:


> R u Albanian


Nope, slovenian!


----------



## LooksJourney (Oct 29, 2018)

Average dude, keep gymcelling and mewing.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

LooksJourney said:


> Average dude, keep gymcelling and mewing.



Thanks man! How long do you think it will take for gymcelling to reach its effect? Id say Im transtioning to abv avg for 4 months now since losing all the fat


----------



## Nibba (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I agree to being below average in US AND MAJOR Cities, but average in my country. (Based on what people rated me on truerateme, Im average, but they have a diffrent rating system.)
> I live in capital of Slovenia, but its still a small city with mostly Slovenians and never true whites.
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats dude. Only really "problem" is NCT. I know a party boy at my school that does well with women and looks like you a lot


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 29, 2018)

You can get to 6.5. Not sure if higher tho


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> You can get to 6.5. Not sure if higher tho


6.5 PSL or 6.5 normie rating? Cause Id be fine with 5.5-6 normie rating!


Nibba said:


> Congrats dude. Only really "problem" is NCT. I know a party boy at my school that does well with women and looks like you a lot


I agree, sadly NCT cant be fixed, but I have heard I have a compact midface and tall and some other features. How does the party boy operate? Does he lift?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> 6.5 PSL or 6.5 normie rating? Cause Id be fine with 5.5-6 normie rating!
> 
> I agree, sadly NCT cant be fixed, but I have heard I have a compact midface and tall and some other features. How does the party boy operate? Does he lift?


6.5 normie rating, if looksmaxxed


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 6.5 normie rating, if looksmaxxed


Thanks! 

How far off am I that?

How far off am I of a 5.25 or 5.5 or 6? Thanks! How much time would that take?


----------



## Vanillestorms (Oct 29, 2018)

You can't look above average without plastic surgeries.


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> You can't look above average without plastic surgeries.


Hey, I meant above avg in my country, with body, not worldwide, I didnt mean only face. I meant attractive as above average in all


----------



## Vanillestorms (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Hey, I meant above avg in my country, with body, not worldwide, I didnt mean only face. I meant attractive as above average in all


And how are we supposed to know what above average looks like in your country?


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Vanillestorms said:


> And how are we supposed to know what above average looks like in your country?


Not sure, but Slovenians are mostly from Balkan states, I have a feeling you didnt factor in height and body. 
I have abv. avg height, but Im not 100% white, but nobody in my country is.


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How far off am I that?
> 
> How far off am I of a 5.25 or 5.5 or 6? Thanks! How much time would that take?


on some pics you're a 4.5 on others 5


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> on some pics you're a 4.5 on others 5


Id say its bassicly how I take pictures, some are really bad lighting. Can gym give 0.5 points or 1 point?


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Oct 29, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Id say its bassicly how I take pictures, some are really bad lighting. Can gym give 0.5 points or 1 point?


1 to 1.5 points in looks


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 29, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> 1 to 1.5 points in looks


Thanks, Ill stay consistent with gym! Id say Im lucky as I attract some women easier to be a 5.25 or 5.5, when Im realistically 5. 

What would you rate me here?








People called me average here, but this was before lifting really so Id say I was a bit below


----------



## AmorFatis (Oct 30, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, Ill stay consistent with gym! Id say Im lucky as I attract some women easier to be a 5.25 or 5.5, when Im realistically 5.
> 
> What would you rate me here?
> 
> ...



Holy shit you have the saddest looking face I've ever seen.

Why did you lose fat without bulking up in muscle? You look Auschwitz tier.

You have to do something about your mouth and eye area. Mew and look into face pulling or fagga appliance.


----------



## Mandiblecel (Oct 30, 2018)

Time to bulk back up


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 31, 2018)

AmorFatis said:


> Holy shit you have the saddest looking face I've ever seen.
> 
> Why did you lose fat without bulking up in muscle? You look Auschwitz tier.
> 
> You have to do something about your mouth and eye area. Mew and look into face pulling or fagga appliance.



Thats not me anymore I can show you how I look now. I looked like shit back then so I attracted only some women. I look better bulked, eye area and mouth are only my big disatvatages, but I still attract women so no operations needed.



Mandiblecel said:


> Time to bulk back up


I already bulked back for 4months, still am and its one of the best decisions in my life.


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Oct 31, 2018)

I'd say ur a bit above average facially but it looks to me like ur doing that weird eyebrow raise in some of ur pics, it looks weird and wrinkles your forehead so if you are doing it, stop. idk how else to explain it other than it doesn't seem like ur face in some of the pics is ur resting face.


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> already bulked back for 4months, still am and its one of the best decisions in my life.


Same. It's nice starting to fill out bigger shirts and actually width mog most people


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Same. It's nice starting to fill out bigger shirts and actually width mog most people


When I went to the club gang member started to respect me instead of intimidate me


dotacel said:


> I'd say ur a bit above average facially but it looks to me like ur doing that weird eyebrow raise in some of ur pics, it looks weird and wrinkles your forehead so if you are doing it, stop. idk how else to explain it other than it doesn't seem like ur face in some of the pics is ur resting face.


Thanks, ill stop!


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> When I went to the club gang member started to respect me instead of intimidate me


Kek. I'm actually not skinny anymore


----------



## FatmanO (Oct 31, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Kek. I'm actually not skinny anymore


Grats bro, I was fat, skinnyfat, and skinny. Now Im normal going to a bit stocky with muscle. I get most attraction that way


----------



## Nibba (Oct 31, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Grats bro, I was fat, skinnyfat, and skinny. Now Im normal going to a bit stocky with muscle. I get most attraction that way


Yeah I'm starting to get thicc as fuck


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 1, 2018)

Nibba said:


> Yeah I'm starting to get thicc as fuck


If your getting thicc itst not bad. I used to have BDD before bulking and got fatter everytime, but I somehow still attract women. If your fat without muscles thats a problem.


----------



## Nibba (Nov 1, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> If your getting thicc itst not bad. I used to have BDD before bulking and got fatter everytime, but I somehow still attract women. If your fat without muscles thats a problem.


Yeah like my back is WIDE bro. Forearms are getting meaty and vascular af


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 1, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I ussaly like posting here more as Its ussaly nice people who are NT and not incels who give bad advice.
> I am 18M, ex-fatcel who is mostly just anxious escalating with women, but not talking, so I try to gymmaxx to get the confidence to get my first relationship. Positive side is my height, its 6' 1'', while I am in mostly girls school that only have about 15 guys as a dating option (Altrough I don't approach yet and its my last year)
> Would you agree my face is average, and do you think I could be above average? Most people think Im average, but Im corious if lifting can get me above average. Thanks!
> 
> ...




I mean you have preety strong feautures and good facial harmony for the most part (ignoring asymetries). 

And dont take this the wrong way but your face looks kinda melting and you look kinda tired/unhealthy. (especially with the cantal tilt on one of your eyes). 

But your still gl isch i'd say


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 1, 2018)

HorseFace said:


> I mean you have preety strong feautures and good facial harmony for the most part (ignoring asymetries).
> 
> And dont take this the wrong way but your face looks kinda melting and you look kinda tired/unhealthy. (especially with the cantal tilt on one of your eyes).
> 
> But your still gl isch i'd say



Thanks, I hear that from a lot of people. Nct is one hell of a way for ruining a good pptential! Good looking isch as you mean avg or above avg? I look tired due to genetically black eyebags sadly, not much I can do here other than get good sleep


----------



## HorseFace (Nov 1, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Thanks, I hear that from a lot of people. Nct is one hell of a way for ruining a good pptential! Good looking isch as you mean avg or above avg? I look tired due to genetically black eyebags sadly, not much I can do here other than get good sleep



Like just above average


----------



## Veganist (Nov 1, 2018)

Your lips are your biggest weakness. They are non existent. You better start training them to get lip hypertrophy


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 1, 2018)

4.5/10


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

MiserableIncel said:


> 4.5/10



By truerate me standards? Or psl? 
In my country Im average anyway



Veganist said:


> Your lips are your biggest weakness. They are non existent. You better start training them to get lip hypertrophy



Feelsbadman there isnt any training for that


----------



## Veganist (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> By truerate me standards? Or psl?
> In my country Im average anyway
> 
> 
> ...


Just use them more and they will get bigger. lips are muscles


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 2, 2018)

you are low T if you got these results after weightlifting for 4 months.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> you are low T if you got these results after weightlifting for 4 months.


I was near anorexic. It was after weight loss so ofc my test was low. Also do count lower body is loose skin.


FaceandHFD said:


> you are low T if you got these results after weightlifting for 4 months.


3months vs Now (woudnt really say this is due to LOW T progress, I was consistent)


----------



## FaceandHFD (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I was near anorexic. It was after weight loss so ofc my test was low. Also do count lower body is loose skin.
> 
> 3months vs Now (woudnt really say this is due to LOW T progress, I was consistent)



I don't see a big difference tbh. How much weight do can you lift?


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

FaceandHFD said:


> I don't see a big difference tbh. How much weight do can you lift?


I went from barely squating to 80kgs (probably 85kg)

I did 6x5 of Squat with 52.5 kgs yesterday but can probably do more. I went up for 7.5kgs but also all my lifts went up. 
I do have to say I did legs too which you cant notice here as I have pants.

I went from weighting 75kgs to 83 but also took creatine


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> I went from barely squating to 80kgs (probably 85kg)
> 
> I did 6x5 of Squat with 52.5 kgs yesterday but can probably do more. I went up for 7.5kgs but also all my lifts went up.
> I do have to say I did legs too which you cant notice here as I have pants.
> ...


post physique pic fat boi







nvm found it, ya no point lifting natty, twinkmaxx naturally and start roids. you wont get far with natty lifting srs. I can help you with AAS knowledge. etc.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> post physique pic fat boi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Every incel says roids but roids kill your body. Im not going pro so no roids for me. Dude really I know your trying to help but I dont need a roided body, and people saying everyone needs roids is stupid. Im rather bulked as I look better than loose skin. I already twinkedmaxxed before. I look better now imo


ZUZZCEL said:


> post physique pic fat boi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most of here are 18 which are developing like me so we shoudny really take roids


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Every incel says roids but roids kill your body. Im not going pro so no roids for me. Dude really I know your trying to help but I dont need a roided body, and people saying everyone needs roids is stupid. Im rather bulked as I look better than loose skin. I already twinkedmaxxed before. I look better now imo
> 
> Most of here are 18 which are developing like me so we shoudny really take roids


lol roids wont stunt your growth as much as people say, alot of people even roid at 17 and are perfectly fine. at 18 you wont develop that much lol. its mostly to 16-18 where you develop.

also I think you looked better twinkmaxxed bro srs, your diets prolly wack af


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> lol roids wont stunt your growth as much as people say, alot of people even roid at 17 and are perfectly fine. at 18 you wont develop that much lol. its mostly to 16-18 where you develop.
> 
> also I think you looked better twinkmaxxed bro srs, your diets prolly wack af


My diet is paleo, but idk what you mean by that. Weird, I ussaly heard I look better now. Trust me otherwise I look like a loose bag of loose skin and its proven in IOis and interaction starters


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> My diet is paleo, but idk what you mean by that. Weird, I ussaly heard I look better now. Trust me otherwise I look like a loose bag of loose skin and its proven in IOis and interaction starters









its ogre bro, stop the cope asap and twinkmaxx.


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 2, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> twinkmaxx


@Zesto


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

ZUZZCEL said:


> its ogre bro, stop the cope asap and twinkmaxx.


How is it ogre if I attract women tho, do you mean I should be lean or I should be skinny?


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> How is it ogre if I attract women tho, do you mean I should be lean or I should be skinny?



yea lean down and get your loose skin surgery/also ask the doc if you got kleinfelters. After that roid and you may look decent.

atm im pretty sure at the beach or w.e, if u take ur shirt off, women will point and laugh. At least twinkmaxxed ur female fat deposit storages woont look that bad and you will somewhat normal.

im not trying to be rude, just trying to help you out mayne.


----------



## MiserableIncel (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> By truerate me standards? Or psl?
> In my country Im average anyway


By Normie standards tbh

PSL and truerateme would see you as way more below avg


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

I'm gonna be real with you here because I feel like people are a bit misleading you.

Going to the gym, getting buffed or whatever won't give you a confidence boost but it will improve your overall health as long as you're not fucking yourself up with bad form and stupid diets.
The feedback that you get from putting on muscle is what will boost your confidence. You need to realize that it takes time when done naturally and the results won't come immediately as most guys expect it to. Don't just drop it because of this, and keep going. So many people would look so much better if they just started the moment they said "I'm gonna start lifting".

The problem is the face.
Your face is barely above average looking. You'll do a lot better when it comes to long term relationships than just casual sex. So make that your goal and don't delude yourself. 
There's not much that you can improve when it comes to face without surgery which I'm against.
Can you grow facial hair? A light stubble might give some depth to your face and make it more appealing.


----------



## averageblokecel (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> surgery which I'm against.


Why are you against people ascending?


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> I'm gonna be real with you here because I feel like people are a bit misleading you.
> 
> Going to the gym, getting buffed or whatever won't give you a confidence boost but it will improve your overall health as long as you're not fucking yourself up with bad form and stupid diets.
> The feedback that you get from putting on muscle is what will boost your confidence. You need to realize that it takes time when done naturally and the results won't come immediately as most guys expect it to. Don't just drop it because of this, and keep going. So many people would look so much better if they just started the moment they said "I'm gonna start lifting".
> ...


Thanks man for your time! I dont want sex, I actually look for an LTR which wont be so hard imo. I cant grow a beard, but I can grow a stubble. Im gonna keep lifting tho. Im definitly missing a tan and muscle never hurts, altrough it only gives one or a half point. Imo not many people lift, so thats an advantage


averageblokecel said:


> Why are you against people ascending?


Maybe its certain situations. For me imo I dont need surgery as I wont go for models, but I wish to attract most of above avg. Atm I can only attract a few and most avg.


MiserableIncel said:


> By Normie standards tbh
> 
> PSL and truerateme would see you as way more below avg


Im below avg looking worldy but in balkan states im avg/above avg due to height aswell


----------



## JustChris (Nov 2, 2018)

averageblokecel said:


> Why are you against people ascending?



Because adding plastic and silicone parts to my face isn't actually me. It's like taking a Renault and adding Ferrari parts to it. No matter how many Ferrari parts you add, it's still a Renault.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Because adding plastic and silicone parts to my face isn't actually me. It's like taking a Renault and adding Ferrari parts to it. No matter how many Ferrari parts you add, it's still a Renault.


Fuck you are probably the smartest guy around this sub. Respect bro


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Nov 2, 2018)

You sort og look like a young Joaquin Phoenix.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> You sort og look like a young Joaquin Phoenix.
> 
> View attachment 3110


Damn he is similiar but more skinny


----------



## WelcumToTheRealWorld (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Damn he is similiar but more skinny














If you age like him you'll be gl when you're older.


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

WelcumToTheRealWorld said:


> If you age like him you'll be gl when you're older.


I will be bald but Imo I can send you how my dad looks like and you will see the similiarities


----------



## margotrobbie (Nov 2, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Because adding plastic and silicone parts to my face isn't actually me. It's like taking a Renault and adding Ferrari parts to it. No matter how many Ferrari parts you add, it's still a Renault.


Why are you comparing lookmaxing to a car? The same thing can be said but in comparison to a computer. You can change out the motherboard, CPU, & GPU & still look makes it better & run longer.

"Because it isn't actually me". Then what is? When you gymcell, clear up acne, & get braces/whiten our teeth is that actually you? When we get haircuts or shave our hairs is that truly us? If you suffer an injury or age due to substance abuse is that really you? We all start aging & it's all against our control, then which one is really us? There is no "ideal you".


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

margotrobbie said:


> Why are you comparing lookmaxing to a car? The same thing can be said but in comparison to a computer. You can change out the motherboard, CPU, & GPU & still look makes it better & run longer.
> 
> "Because it isn't actually me". Then what is? When you gymcell, clear up acne, & get braces/whiten our teeth is that actually you? When we get haircuts or shave our hairs is that truly us? If you suffer an injury or age due to substance abuse is that really you? We all start aging & it's all against our control, then which one is really us? There is no "ideal you".


Yeah but anyone can pay 6000$ if he has money or a rich family and look nice. Not everyone has the discpline to gym, clear acne and have a clean diet. Also Id say a lot of people have BDD here and making surgeries makes it worse fro them


----------



## margotrobbie (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> Yeah but anyone can pay 6000$ if he has money or a rich family and look nice. Not everyone has the discpline to gym, clear acne and have a clean diet. Also Id say a lot of people have BDD here and making surgeries makes it worse fro them


Well, I obviously agree. Being dedicated enough to religiously workout daily & keeping a strict diet is more impressive than simply getting a surgery. But, this is were you enter a gray zone were you are conflating a few things. First, no, not everyone can pay $6000 for a surgery, most people do not have that luxury so they work their ass off saving up money for that surgery. Is it fair to say, that to some extent that may be considered dedication & some hard work? Obviously I'm not talking about people like the Kardashians. They thrown money left and right on looks without meaning. Then there's people who abuse steroids and/or have the privileged of being able to afford the best personal trainer, quality gyms, & the best dietary food. There's a reason why actors/actresses typically have a much easier time transforming their bodies. As far as BDD, I agree to an extent, but it really depends subjectively on each individual. If you're someone who has gymcelled, cleared up acne, etc. & you're still unhappy with your looks, then get whatever 1-2 surgeries you feel as though you drastically need, if it improves your self image. However, if these are very minimal nit-picky surgeries that don't seem to make you happier, then that is BDD. If you can't think of the changes that you need within 3 seconds & they're not very realist, then that's BDD. Otherwise, plastic surgery is an advantage that a lot of people take today. How is it any less fair than women who bombard their faces with makeup, then dye their hair in order to alter their looks?


----------



## Absi (Nov 2, 2018)

Lift More, have a Good body and a Good Hairstyle and you will see the Deference


----------



## FatmanO (Nov 2, 2018)

I do see the diffrence, ill keep lifting tho! Is my haircut fine? Atm Im very consistent and fixed to get a good body


Absi said:


> Lift More, have a Good body and a Good Hairstyle and you will see the Deference


----------



## TeaGuy (Nov 2, 2018)

FatmanO said:


> s my haircut fine?


try shorter sides, 3-9mm.


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Nov 3, 2018)

JustChris said:


> Because adding plastic and silicone parts to my face isn't actually me. It's like taking a Renault and adding Ferrari parts to it. No matter how many Ferrari parts you add, it's still a Renault.


That's some really retarded logic......


----------



## JustChris (Nov 3, 2018)

battlefieldincel said:


> That's some really retarded logic......



If you say so


----------



## Deleted member 9499 (Nov 20, 2020)

necroposting lul


----------



## Deleted member 3997 (Nov 20, 2020)

3.5 - 4psl, can improve.


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 20, 2020)

FatmanO said:


> Yeah, but Im from Slovenia, in worldwide id look below average. In slovenia + being tall I look average or abv avg


Are you suggesting that people in Slovenia SIGNIFICANTLY are uglier than for example Yugoslavia or Czech republic?

You are fucking coping so hard omg - you literally refuse to acknowledge the existence of chads and chadlites even tho you see them daily outside


----------



## Mongrelcel (Nov 20, 2020)

Dexold said:


> necroposting lul


fuck you lol I thought this was a legit thread 

you got me


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 20, 2020)

FatmanO said:


> I agree to being below average in US AND MAJOR Cities, but average in my country. (Based on what people rated me on truerateme, Im average, but they have a diffrent rating system.)
> I live in capital of Slovenia, but its still a small city with mostly Slovenians and never true whites.
> 
> 
> ...


Mirin wingspan, but getting those arms muscluar will be hell tbh


----------



## Deleted member 8902 (Nov 20, 2020)

Nibba said:


> Same. It's nice starting to fill out bigger shirts and actually width mog most people


Dont listen to this guy, DONT BULK JFL ITS A MEME


----------

